Ask HN: Whats your digest/newsfeed like? What do you read? - quotz
======
indescions_2018
Lots of technical papers. Pre print servers such as Bioarxiv and PeerJ are
great. As are traditional journals such as Nature, Cell and Science Advances.
And MIT Tech Review, Quanta Mag, NYT Science, etc for longform pieces.

The future of this sort of "feed" may lie in short form, digestible video
bites. Which can be distributed via compact html5 video. Bloomberg's TicToc is
a good example of this for financial and business news. In 5 minutes, you
should be able to get caught up on all the stories of the day.

And there is certainly an opportunity to generate video summaries via machine
learning ;)

[https://twitter.com/tictoc](https://twitter.com/tictoc)

------
r0brodz
I read HN exclusively. Sometime the gist is in comments and sometimes I check
the submission. I research anything of interest and new stuff I have a no clue
about.

Edit)

PS: Unfortunately I have no one to share anything I find. 0 peers nor friends

~~~
pouta
If you ever find yourself in that situation you can share it with me!

------
gallerdude
Recently I set up a python script as an RSS feed for the sites I like:

The Outline: real good journalism for the 21st century

The Verge: good for tech updates, but kind of click baity. I have a love/hate
relationship with it.

Polygon: sister site of Verge about video games, but it doesn’t take itself
too seriously, so I like it more.

Scientific American: makes scientific papers (mostly about philosophy and the
mind) really accessible. They seem to try too hard to be trendy though (eg:
recent articles on BTC).

Hacker News: less for actual news and more for well articulated opinions on
the news. Favorite site to visit after an Apple keynote.

~~~
jochung
If this is real good journalism I guess it's time to just move to a cabin in
the woods and call it quits for society.

The one thing I want is an outlet that knows to shut up if they don't have
anything interesting to say. Having a class of people attempt to do this as a
daily job seems pointless in this day and age.

------
000000000000001
I have recently stopped reading any kind of news. As a result I find that my
mind is lot less cluttered. I have realized that once you give it up, you
don't really miss it a lot.

~~~
kody
How do you keep up with news related to your job?

I've stopped following news-news (political, world, etc.) but I still follow a
number of tech sites and blogs so I don't miss anything important.

~~~
000000000000001
Checking HN now and then. Talking to folks at workplace. That seems to be
enough for me.

------
eivarv
I built a collection of feeds over the last few years, originally using
Feedly; Nowadays I access my collection of RSS using Reeder on my Mac and my
iPhone (because of the sync between devices - but any similar client would
do).

The feeds are grouped by category, for instance:

\- Journals (various machine learning stuff)

\- Music (MetalSucks, etc.)

\- Politics (mostly think tanks and political publications)

\- Tech (Verge, Ars, Wired, HN, The Register...)

\- Web dev (Smashing mag, Google, Mozilla...)

\- Local News (Norwegian news)

Other categories include world news, privacy, NGOs, infosec, games, economics,
popsci, compsci, etc.

~~~
appedus
This is interesting. Can I subscribe to your feed? ️

~~~
eivarv
I'm sorry, but I don't know how I'd make it available for others; It's not _a_
feed, but just basically just a bunch of RSS feeds that I've categorized into
my reader's equivalent of folders.

------
kleer001
It's an organic mess that mostly works.

Lots and lots of art and comic strips through RSS (inherited from Google
Reader <sadface.jpg> and read through Newsblur) and instagram, a few google
alerts that are more often false-positives (which is fine, my search terms
can't be any more precise), some IFTT recipes pulling from HN and twitter,
personal blogs from authors I like.

------
kody
I use and recommend Inoreader.

I follow a few sites uncategorized longread sites like:

\- Aeon

\- Nautilus

\- Ribbonfarm

For tech news, I follow:

\- Ars Technica

\- TechCrunch

\- Recode

\- Hackaday

\- A tech multi-reddit subscribed to ~10 tech-related subreddits

I update my tech news feed every 6 months or so. I'm overdue for an update.

I also have a food feed, which follows various recipe sites and cooking blogs.

I try to read through Inoreader and reddit once per day.

------
markfer
Does anybody have a personal dashboard/consolidation of their newsfeeds?

------
kehers
I built an aggregator that pulls links from my Twitter feed
[https://thefeed.press](https://thefeed.press)

------
john_mack
[https://virwire.com](https://virwire.com) for breaking news

------
TaylorGood
Redef is a great aggregator across tech, media, fashion and sports.

Otherwise, just HN

